
New 12MP Raspberry Pi HQ Camera - schappim
https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/new-product-raspberry-pi-high-quality-camera-on-sale-now-at-50/
======
Havoc
Seems like a good deal. I don't currently have a use for it but I can see
others liking it.

Hopefully it'll also drop the price on the old cameras. Those are more
interesting for AI related things because you don't really have the horsepower
to process 4k on that anyway

------
thesimp
The hot question is of course: can this be used with a Pi as a web Cam?
Because with the current homeworking enthousiasm so many people buy good
quality webcams that almost everything is sold out. And to rub it in the
current best selling webcam is a 4 year old Logitech 920. Did technology not
improve since?

I saw on the Pi forums that somework is being done by people but it is not
there yet.

~~~
bronco21016
I was trying to source a camera as well but finally found that using Open
Broadcaster with an iPhone running and NDI app is a great solution.

You run OBS with an NDI receiving plugin and a plugin for making a virtual
webcam. Then on the iOS device (really any phone could work) you run something
similar to [https://apps.apple.com/us/app/camera-for-obs-
studio/id135283...](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/camera-for-obs-
studio/id1352834008).

Obviously this works best if you can find a spare phone to use and have good 5
GHz WiFi.

~~~
copperx
If you have an Android phone you can use DroidCamX, and it supports direct USB
for higher framerates than WiFi.

------
billconan
Why does the industry use things like 12m pixels to describe resolution? I
found it is very difficult to translate it into maximum width and height.

In the article, I think saying any c mount off the shelf lens will work is
also not accurate. The sensor size has to be considered to find the right lens

~~~
pathartl
> Why does the industry use things like 12m pixels to describe resolution? I
> found it is very difficult to translate it into maximum width and height.

Because to the average consumer, 12MP is easier to understand compared to
4000x3000px. Megapixel is cool sounding technobabble, not unlike gigaflop.
It's like "in less than 12 parsecs", the average person doesn't understand,
but they know that 12 is less than 13 and greater than 11.

~~~
ramses0
Technically, Mega-pixel is an SI unit (right?)...

------
epmaybe
Any idea if companies will create a board that allows for multiple cameras on
one raspberry pi?

~~~
Nexxxeh
The foundation already does, their Compute Module breakout board CMIO v3 has
dual camera connectors.

------
milofeynman
Does this camera have IR support? Most home cameras need IR (baby monitors /
home security). How would that work I wonder? I guess you'd need an IR LED
array to go with it.

------
lm28469
Is there an easy way to remove the hot mirror filter and make it a full
spectrum camera ? Adding a high pass filter could even make it a purely IR
camera.

~~~
throw_away
[https://www.raspberrypi.org/documentation/hardware/camera/hq...](https://www.raspberrypi.org/documentation/hardware/camera/hqcam_filter_removal.md)

